# 2D drafting Cad software ??



## Anglepoise (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year I got involved with the 'Free' download of Solid Edge's 2D 
drafting software.

All of a sudden it now announces that it is expiring at the end of the month.
Users now realize that this was only designed to work for a year.

So now I am looking for a simple program that can do simple graphics like below.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will use the software infrequently so 
a large amount of money to purchase is out of the question.


----------



## Griz (Sep 7, 2007)

Try TurboCad...$20 on eBay or AutoSketch v9 for a little more money, also on eBay.


----------



## Data (Sep 9, 2007)

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=9782885

Inventor LT beta is free! You can draw and dimension in 2D space and print the output. Of course it will expire in a year too. :nana:


I use Inventor to design all my stuff. It is wonderful.


Cheers
Dave


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.........


----------



## Doh!Nut (Sep 19, 2007)

I did the CAD here
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167735
was in Google sketchup

It is 3d and as the name implies good for sketching things, but when used in parallele projection and using the fixed view modes can easily do what you have suggested - and its freeware

Nick


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 20, 2007)

Check these out:
http://www.solidedge.com/free2d/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/tinycad/
I don't have any experience with the above tho.

I use IntelliCAD that I purchased off the shelf at Office Depot for $30 back when I was running W-95. It has continued to function thru W-XP. It has a few commands that don't work right but I know the work-arounds. It is very similar to ACAD and works with DWG files up to R-14. It is unsupported anywhere and I have not seen it for many years. Check the basic programs at your local office supply stores. Sometimes a good deal comes along.

I am switching to Linux and a decent cheap CAD program was all that was holding me back. I have some more investigating to do but it looks like Q-CAD may work for Linux.
http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 20, 2007)

I think a 3-month trial of SolidWorks is free, but it's seriously pricey if you want to continue. My employer bought me a "seat," and they explicitly authorize loading it on the home box. It's far more powerful than i am!

Larry


----------



## Lyndon (Sep 21, 2007)

QCad is indeed available on Linux and there is no trial period after which you have to pay up like on Windows.


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 21, 2007)

The trouble I see with QCAD is there is no TIF or PDF output capability which I need to get prints made locally.

Therefore I am still holding off on Linux...


----------



## marcdilnutt (Sep 21, 2007)

Someone i met in the pub the other day might be able to help you out with a copy of AutoCAD, possibly...


----------



## dom (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi David
I just downloaded and tried this -very easy and might do what you want.
http://www.cadstd.com/lite.html

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 22, 2007)

dom said:


> Hi David
> I just downloaded and tried this -very easy and might do what you want.
> http://www.cadstd.com/lite.html
> 
> ...



Thanks Dom. I downloaded the lite version a couple of weeks ago and it had a few commands disabled. Can't remember exactly what ( tried so many in the last week ) but it did not do everything I wanted.

Thanks for the suggestion.

I have been spoilt by 'SolidWorks 2D' and will probably have to bite the bullet and get my license renewed for another year.


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 22, 2007)

The Cadstd freebie does not have offset, trim, and extend which make it unacceptable since those things are used extensively. The registered pro version has them and the cost is under $40.


----------

